

Akamai open-sources Mobitest - cosjef
https://blogs.akamai.com/2012/03/open-sourcing-mobitest.html
Mobitest is a unique technology able to measure page load times on real mobile devices. It offers detailed performance information, ranging from total page load times to individual request headers and timings. It can also capture screenshots during page load, and show a video visualizing the page load as it happened.
======
dougb
Good Job, I'm glad to see Akam has finally decided to give back to the
community. I hope this is just the beginning and that we will soon see patches
for the linux kernel, gmake, squid, bind and all the other open source
projects they depend on. I would really love to see them open source Query.

------
pmeenan
This is great news, particularly for anyone running private instances of
WebPagetest for their performance testing. You can now integrate your own
mobile devices into your testing.

